# Arthroscopic AC ligament reconstruction



## lizzardb (Jul 27, 2012)

I am absolutely stumped on what CPT code to use (needed for precert). The doctor is planning on performing an arthroscopic acromioclavicular ligament reconstruction, for instability.

What code should I use?


----------



## jdemar (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd use the unlisted scope code 29999 and compare to 23550 without fascial graft;  or 23552 with fascial graft.


----------

